# Why do we post a trot?



## Rivonia (Oct 29, 2013)

Posting seems to be very unnatural and difficult to me as a begginer - i am sure I am doing something wrong but still... Sitting a trot is the easiest thing ever for me and it seemed easy from the get go. My horses started collecting without me doing anything in particular from my fifth lesson (that's what my instructor and onlookers keep telling me at least). So, once I manage to get posting right what will be the benefit of it? Is it easier on the horse?


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

We post the trot because it's easier on the horse's back. Once the horse is warmed up, it's ok to sit the trot. If you're horse is collecting it might be because you are squeezing with your thighs.


----------



## Rivonia (Oct 29, 2013)

frlsgirl said:


> We post the trot because it's easier on the horse's back. Once the horse is warmed up, it's ok to sit the trot. If you're horse is collecting it might be because you are squeezing with your thighs.


Great, thank you. I presumed it was to do with the horse - it sure is not making it easy on me


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It reduces how much the horse's back sags while you up:

"_The horse's back was just as extended whenever the rider was sitting, whether they were doing a sitting trot or during the sitting phase of the rising trot. They didn't expect that. However, during the rising phase of the trot, the back was almost, but not quite, up to the same level as the unridden horse._"

Yup, riding a horse does make his back extend...

For an easy jog, my horse doesn't mind a sitting trot. She isn't as happy about a sitting trot at a faster pace.


----------



## Rivonia (Oct 29, 2013)

Perfect, exectly what I was looking for.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Once you get the hang of it, it will be more comfortable for you too, particularly at fast speeds. 

Try a sitting trot on my horse and you will never want to try it a second time :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, it's not just for the horse. It's for you too. 

When I have a nice collected trot going, I will sit it. It feels amazing. But oftentimes, where I ride, a collected trot just doesn't happen for more than 3 strides, so I post. Easier on me, easier on the horse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

So you don't beat your brains out. Lol


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Rivonia said:


> P Sitting a trot is the easiest thing ever for me and it seemed easy from the get go.


I think your experience is the exception, not the rule. Sitting a trot is still less than comfortable for me.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

When I started riding I preferred to sit the trot as well. No small wonder I ended up riding dressage! But posting on a big trot is a lot easier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Posting is easier on both horse and rider.

If you care about the historical origin, have a read: Riding the Trot

There's a better article out there but I'm on mobile and can't find it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

As a western rider I have always sat the trot. So realize this is coming from someone who doesn't know how to post. But why do most english riders consider the sitting trot to be the hardest?

I mean, I know you have to learn how to be relaxed and not bounce all over the place, but you are basically sitting in the saddle, right? So what makes sitting the trot harder than posting? Sitting with your butt in the saddle should theoretically be easier than rising with the movement of the horse and worrying about diagonals and tempo and such. 

I have tried posting and find it 1) very tiring! and 2) hard to keep the rhythm of the horse when they increase or decrease speed. I find posting very hard! So why is the sitting trot considered harder by so many people? (this is not the first time I have seen it mentioned on this forum that the sitting trot is hardest).

Signed.........a genuinely curious western rider!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

;


trailhorserider said:


> As a western rider I have always sat the trot. So realize this is coming from someone who doesn't know how to post. But why do most english riders consider the sitting trot to be the hardest? mean, I know you have to learn how to be relaxed and not bounce all over the place, but you are basically sitting in the saddle, right? So what makes that sitting the trot harder than posting?I have tried posting and find it 1) very tiring! and 2) hard to keep the rhythm of the horse when they increase or decrease speed. I find posting very hard! So why is the sitting trot considered harder by so many people? (this is not the first time I have seen it mentioned on this forum that the sitting trot is hardest)
> 
> Signed.........a genuinely curious western rider!


One thing that may make it easier for you as a western riders is that western horses tend to trot slowly and a lot of western style horses tend to be smoother. My mare is incredibly uncomfortable to do a sitting trot on (and I know how to relax and do a proper sitting trot). 

Once you become good at posting, it is like second nature to you, you don't have to think about the speed of your horse when it changes, you just change with it. The faster the trot, the less comfortable it is to sit and the more comfortable it is to post. Once you build up the strength, it isn't tiring at all.

Also, you have to think about stirrup length of western vs English. Its easier to do a good sitting trot with long stirrups and easier to post with shorter stirrups and your feet under you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Unless you are really strong and flexible, you probably can't sit the trot of a big horse that is moving out with impulsion. Rising to the trot allows the hrose to step with more impulsion from behind. The reason we rise and fall with the leg on the wall is that as the outside fore goes foreward, the outside hind is pushing backwards, driving the horse forward. On a curve or circle, the outside leg must move more and push with more forward impetus than the inside hind, so rising off of THAT leg will assist the horse the most, and you will be most easily pushed up from that leg. I dunno, it just feels "right". When going along a straight line, it is of no matter which diagonal you post on.

I enjoy posting. It puts me in rythm with the horse and once you get used to it, it's as natural as walking. I cannot sit Z's trot unless I hold him back to a speed that is unnatural for him, and he resents that. If he were 15 hh, instead of 17hh, I might be able to sit his trot.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

From my understanding, English riders tend to post the trot (and learn to sit the trot at a more advanced stage) because English trained horses are asked to trot bigger. My horse, while not formally trained western, does a pretty nice imitation of a western jog and it's very easy and comfortable to sit. But when I get him going in a big trot it's much harder.

You may have found it hard to post the trot if you're in a little bit of a chair seat (many western saddles have the stirrups a little bit forward producing this kind of seat vs English seat where ear-hip-heel alignment is the goal) Posting _is_ a lot more work when you're in a chair seat, but if you're in a good English seat and the horse is going in a big trot, the thrust does much of the work for you.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input! One thing I have noticed is that I tend to collect my horse(s) trot to a comfortable speed if possible. So I am sitting a slower trot than a bone-jarring fast trot. If I have to do a bone-jarring fast trot, I tend to stand in my stirrups a bit. If I can collect the horse (both in his body form and his speed) then sitting is easy. So maybe those really fast bone-jarring trots are the difference.....in order to ride those effectively you need to post, otherwise you tend to stand in your stirrups. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> You may have found it hard to post the trot if you're in a little bit of a chair seat (many western saddles have the stirrups a little bit forward producing this kind of seat vs English seat where ear-hip-heel alignment is the goal) Posting _is_ a lot more work when you're in a chair seat, but if you're in a good English seat and the horse is going in a big trot, the thrust does much of the work for you.


I didn't even think about the saddle difference! I don't _feel_ like I have a chair seat....I _feel_ like I am balancing in a happy medium between my seat bones and crotch. However, in photos, I do look like I have a bit of a chair seat, so I'm sure saddle structure is making a difference. It's weird to feel like you are balanced and then in photos to see that you actually have your legs out in front of you, even when you feel like you don't. :shock:

Here is another question.....

I can see big warmblood type horses having a huge, powerful trot. But is the average english rider riding such a high-powered horse? At the upper levels, I'm sure. But at lower/beginner levels, I don't think the trot would be that different from the average trail horse, right?

And what about collection? In theory, if your horse is collected, that should raise his back and check his speed a bit making him smoother, right? I know I can tell with my Mustang (all 14.3 hands of him, lol) that if I collect him up he is MUCH smoother than if he is all strung out. So theoretically, at higher levels of english riding, even though the trot is bigger, the horse should be achieving higher levels of collection smoothing him out, right?


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

trailhorserider said:


> I can see big warmblood type horses having a huge, powerful trot. But is the average english rider riding such a high-powered horse? At the upper levels, I'm sure. But at lower/beginner levels, I don't think the trot would be that different from the average trail horse, right?


The type of horse you ride depends largely on the stock your lesson barn has. Where I took my first lessons, a would-be OTTB rescue, I was either on a Thoroughbred with high power behind it, or a grade picked up from local auctions. There was a resident Warmblood, imported from Hawaii, but that was all, and he was most definitely for the advanced riders. If I went to a lesson barn fifty miles away, where the barn owners showed classical dressage and high-level show jumping, I would have been riding Warmbloods from the get-go, because that's about all their stock was comprised of. Then there's the fact that every horse's trot is different, just because a horse is a beginner's horse doesn't necessarily guarantee that his trot is any shorter than a Warmblood's, or any longer than a 14.3 Mustang. It means that the particular horse is suited for riders that lack confidence and a secure seat. It also means that this horse has plenty of miles put on it and is trust worthy. In my opinion and experience, it's better to get newbies up on as many different horses as possible before leveling them out with just one horse; despite that horse's stride. 



trailhorserider said:


> And what about collection? In theory, if your horse is collected, that should raise his back and check his speed a bit making him smoother, right? I know I can tell with my Mustang (all 14.3 hands of him, lol) that if I collect him up he is MUCH smoother than if he is all strung out. So theoretically, at higher levels of english riding, even though the trot is bigger, the horse should be achieving higher levels of collection smoothing him out, right?


Technically, high-level horses should have been "_conditioned_" to collect, as collection isn't really something they naturally do on cue. So your answer is, on the most technical and theoretical level, yes. But the collection a rider achieves is largely based on the rider's capability to collect the horse and the conditioning the horse has received. You can stick any newbie on a high-level horse and tell them to collect the horse up, but if they don't ask properly there's no guarantee the horse, who knows so well how to collect, will do so. Then there's the folks who claim to be "high-level and advanced" riders, who can't collect worth a darn and were simply stuck on a horse, taken through the measures, and sent over jumps without building the proper base. Sad as it is, yes. Those riders do exist. Then there's horses who are more inclined to collect or who have it so ingrained in their brain to collect that they start doing it naturally with or without the rider's help.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I ride different horses that many of you, however, it is still a horse. Ours are closer to warmblood builds - so they can have big, powerful trot with the drive from behind. I have ridden very smooth trot, it was perfect for learning sitting trot, but overall when working dressage - you want the horse to drive forward with it's hind legs, so a slow, medium trot does not work. The one I ride now has a nice trot to post on, its rythmic and easy. When he is warm and I sit down, at some point I can sit easy, but when I drive him more forwards, it becomes harder! I have ridden a warmblood who's medium working trot is so forward and bouncy that it is extremely hard to sit and demands a very strong core and balanced seat. 
If I keep Teddy in a slow jog, sure, I can sit the trot..... but that is not the trot I want him to keep doing.. He actually proves it with canter - as he has a weird canter, if you don't drive him very forward it is impossible to sit, as it wobbles all directions. He needs forward movement. So we post and drive them forward and occasionally practice sitting trot. 

And as NeryLibra said it all depends on what horses you get for your lessons depending on what the barn is composed off. Even in our dressage barns it has been many flat gaited, slow, calm, not so "showy" horses for beginners - whilst private horses show a lot of bouncy gaits.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes the trot is easier to sit when the horse is actually using it's back as opposed to going the extreme opposite of head in the air and bone jarring movement. 
However, a horse that is a leg mover and doesn't swing the back, is VERY easy to sit on! Hence a lot of riders seem to think that their horse must be 'collected' when the trot feels easy to sit. Unfortunately on most occasions this is because the back is tight and the legs are moving - no bounce through the back therefore the rider can sit still in the saddle. 

In the ultimate collected trot, the piaffe and passage, you would think it would be easy to sit on. Generally no! The piaffe and passage of a great deal of horses at that level, tends to bounce you out of the saddle. This is why it is so vital for a Dressage rider to have extremely good core strength, and an ability to allow the hips to swing while keeping the upper body and legs quiet. It takes a lot more work than the average joe would expect!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

It isn't specific to upper level WBs in dressage. I've known so many horses my entire life from lessons horses to national champions that just don't have the smooth stride to sit the trot. At all. I post on my horse because it's very bouncy to sit his trot. Collected or not. It's his stride. I only sit when my trainer makes me do it or when he's feeling excited and is jogging in place when he should be walking - only occasionally and only in the beginning of the ride when we're warming up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

When horses were ridden long distances, sitting a rough trot would kill the human. And very hard on spine for rider to be bouncing down all the time.

And army on horseback had to save their horses as much as they could. So they posted.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Makes sense, Palomine - probably very long periods of posting for those guys! I _have_ to post the trot while on my QH- really bouncy... I even fell off of her once @ the trot while riding bareback! haha (sweet girl stopped and waited for me to mount again) Imagine my surprise when I got my 1st, and then 2nd Morgan. Sugar, (my 2nd) in particular.... her trot is sooo smooth it's simply amazing! After only having Star, (and I _love_ riding her!) I had nothing to compare. One day shortly after bringing Sugar home, I took a little bareback ride on her with just a saddle pad - walked a bit, then trotted the rest, and....Wow! What a noticeable difference I felt in riding these 2 breeds!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Northernstar said:


> Makes sense, Palomine - probably very long periods of posting for those guys! I _have_ to post the trot while on my QH- really bouncy... I even fell off of her once @ the trot while riding bareback! haha (sweet girl stopped and waited for me to mount again) Imagine my surprise when I got my 1st, and then 2nd Morgan. Sugar, (my 2nd) in particular.... her trot is sooo smooth it's simply amazing! After only having Star, (and I _love_ riding her!) I had nothing to compare. One day shortly after bringing Sugar home, I took a little bareback ride on her with just a saddle pad - walked a bit, then trotted the rest, and....Wow! What a noticeable difference I felt in riding these 2 breeds!


So Morgans have a smooth trot? Would they make great dressage horses by any chance?


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Every horse is different - some have trots that can be sat like a dream once your experienced. Others have trots that would be difficult to sit for even the most fluid riders. New riders do *not* have the experience and fluidity to sit a trot without it bing uncomfortable to the horse at the very least (again, unless you luck out and get a super flat trotting horse), hence why most English schools will start teaching the post during your very first lessons. 

Sitting the trot "looks" easy to many, but once you get more schooling you'll realize that there's actually some technique to it as well in order to make it comfortable to horse and rider alike. 

Just because the post trot doesn't feel natural now doesn't mean it won't. I came from western riding roots and switched to English when I got back to riding a few years ago - it's made me a much better rider, and like yourself, learning to post seemed unnatural to begin with , but soon becomes natural...and honesty, you'll learn to appreciate it sooner than later. 

You'll also get legs of steel if you ride regularly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Very good question!

I think everyone gave good answers. I just wanted to reiterate that it will become easier as you get more used to a horse's gait, and as you get stronger.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Even western riders, going long distances at a steady trot posted to the trot. Saved the horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The expression isn't: "Practice makes Perfect."
It is:
"Perfect Practice makes Perfect."
If you do not post correctly you are slamming into the horse's back every time you sit and throwing your body around between the sit and the half seat.
The basis for posting the trot came from the 19th century London Mail, and the coach was called the "Post." One rider would ride the L Front carriage horse with a saddle. Since trotting is the most efficient and fast gait for a driving horse it quickly became popular to sit and stand the trot, and it became known as "Posting." It was much easier than sitting it. Carriages, too became more popular after the 1820's, when a metal piece called an "ecliptic spring" made carriages and carts much less jarring to the passenger.
"English" riding adopting this for the trot, especially in Hunter/Jumper. In recent years Western riders are doing the same, although I NEVER saw this until about 10 years ago. I tried posting the trot in a Western saddle but the swell and horn interfered too much. IMHO, if you want to post Western, you should change the pommel of the saddle.
You should learn to post, just like you should learn to ride a half seat and to ride without stirrups. Really, without balance, grip and posture we are really a big sack of potatoes on the horse's back.
Try riding in a half seat and be in 2 point for several strides, sit for several strides, etc. until you feel comfortable enough to sit every other step.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Many Western riders have no issues posting the trot in Western saddles. Some of that depends on the person's post and some depends on the specific build of the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

An old cowboy told me many years ago, that a cowboy doesn't trot his horse, he walks and lopes.
Regarding the US Military, a McClellan saddle has a triangular pommel and is much more conducive to posting AND the jumping than a Western saddle. There have been many riders who do NOT work with cattle or other livestock where you use it and a rope, but have been hurt by that horn. It is as useful for most Western riders as our appendix.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> So Morgans have a smooth trot? Would they make great dressage horses by any chance?


People do Dressage with Morgans. They make a good all round horse. The few Morgans I've encountered have all been gaited so they they've a very smooth gait that's about the speed of a good trot. They also have an actual trot.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Rivonia said:


> Posting seems to be very unnatural and difficult to me as a begginer - i am sure I am doing something wrong but still... Sitting a trot is the easiest thing ever for me and it seemed easy from the get go. My horses started collecting without me doing anything in particular from my fifth lesson (that's what my instructor and onlookers keep telling me at least). So, once I manage to get posting right what will be the benefit of it? Is it easier on the horse?


It's already be said so I won't go into posting being easier for both horse and rider. As the others have already said....it is :lol: It's a valuable ability to have.

Posting really isn't difficult. It's about being in rhythm with the horse just as sitting a trot is. You move up and come down in rhythm.

You can post to any trot (except possibly the slow ambling gait we used when I work cattle.....easy to ride, but even though it may technically be a trot it's too much work to post to....which is why everyone sits it) but you can't sit every trot (some are just too much) so posting is a valuable ability. If you're on my older mare when she breaks into a fast, long reaching trot you better know how to post or you're going to lose any fillings you have :lol: (and she'll stop eventually when she's tired of you bouncing up and down).

I use to always say that balance was the only thing my instructor taught me that I kept from my 3 years of Dressage, but I guess I should credit her with posting too :lol:. I can post in any saddle (often wonder why people say they can't.....it's easy :lol and the only time it's "tough" is if you're having a problem getting in sync with the horse. e.g. I have had to just stand up for several strides with Val when she moves into a fast, reaching trot while I try to get the feel of her rhythm (which always feels like she's hanging, but she's not) and brace myself for dealing with a face full of mane :lol: which always flies back at that speed when she's keeping her head higher.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> People do Dressage with Morgans. They make a good all round horse. The few Morgans I've encountered have all been gaited so they they've a very smooth gait that's about the speed of a good trot. They also have an actual trot.


Just getting to the computer (what a day!) Good answer, lbs not miles - to the OP, my Morgans are gaited, and when I ask for a 'trot' (as I would my QH), I get a smooth, unbelievable 'Morgan Trot' (not appropriate term, I know) that is easy to get accustomed to, even bareback. (I always post the trot on Star, as hers is bouncy, and I'm 5' tall). I don't do Dressage, so no help there... when I do ride, it's with an English saddle or bareback, and _always_ bit less. Laney, my bay Morgan, is highly trained in Parelli, (I am not), but Sugar, my new girl, responds to more verbal cues, and is trained to drive a sleigh. love riding her as much as my QH, plus that smooth gait. Regardless, yes, the Morgans are a good all round horse as is the QH, but that smooth gait is a dream!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Corporal said:


> An old cowboy told me many years ago, that a cowboy doesn't trot his horse, he walks and lopes...It is as useful for most Western riders as our appendix.


There was a thread on HF a few years back on posting and western riding. It was split about 50:50, and it seemed to vary largely by region. In some areas, most riders post...IIRC, it was very common in the Intermountain West. I've also had ranchers tell me a trot is the most useful gait, since it covers ground but leaves the horse with energy for work when you arrive.

LOTS of western riders post, and no, the horn doesn't impale them.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been sitting the trot for almost 20 years now. Occasionally I will try posting, but I don't know, I still haven't gotten the hang of it! To me, posting is an advanced maneuver. Sitting the trot is definitely the easiest. I have also stood in the stirrups if the horse is super rough, but I rarely do that anymore. 

To all those that post, I give you a giant thumbs up! I don't know how you do it. Sometimes I can manage it for a few strides but the horse will inevitably change speed out on the trail and it messes up my sync. So you guys are gifted! I am amazed that people say it is easier than sitting the trot. That and it really gives my legs a workout!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I've been sitting the trot for almost 20 years now. Occasionally I will try posting, but I don't know, I still haven't gotten the hang of it! To me, posting is an advanced maneuver. Sitting the trot is definitely the easiest. I have also stood in the stirrups if the horse is super rough, but I rarely do that anymore.
> 
> To all those that post, I give you a giant thumbs up! I don't know how you do it. Sometimes I can manage it for a few strides but the horse will inevitably change speed out on the trail and it messes up my sync. So you guys are gifted! I am amazed that people say it is easier than sitting the trot. That and it really gives my legs a workout!


Actually sitting a trot is advanced . If you can sit a trot you can post. Both are about moving with the horse. Posting is the beginners trotting position. We're taught to sit a trot later. Of course, as I said earlier, there are trots that just aren't worth trying to sit (I don't have fillings, but I like my teeth to remain in my mouth and tightly attached :lol:....not to mention how the horse will feel about the bouncing).

Posting also is much easier to make adjustments to when the trot changes. Sitting a slow trot gets bouncy if there's a switch to a fast trot. Not to mention a change to a longer reaching or even an extended trot.

However, for all you ladies :lol:, successfully sitting a working trot will help work and tighten your abs even more the posting does (but if you don't sit it successfully you'll be bouncing which neither you or your horse will appreciate :lol. Posting does burn more calories (you're working thighs more along with your abs), but once you're conditioned you stop noticing it.

Working and faster trots are great ways to cover a lot of ground if you're on a long ride since and in shape horse can maintain it for miles without exhausting itself.
Of course the other solution is to get a gaited horses so you can move fast and not have to worry about needing to post or sit a trot :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It is very likely that your saddle is the reason you find it hard. if the tree shape and balance is such that it puts you in a chair seat, something many trail riders find comfortable, it will make posting very hard for you, since you will basically have to "winch" yourself up from the pivot point of your knee.

a well balanced saddle makes posting easy. I could not sit Z's trot. even posting it can be rough on my creaky back.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

I could sit my Arab mares trot without a thought, my Appy gelding on the other hand is WAY different! His trot is so big it's nearly impossible. And trotting over ground poles, I just do in 2-point or he literally unseats me.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Posting becomes as natural and effortless as breathing after a while. It helps when you have a saddle that places you in the correct position and a horse with a forward, rhythmic trot. I have been known to carry on conversations with trail buddies while posting the trot.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love posting, until I get tired. For some reason when I get tired, my posting gets faster and less relaxed. It's been a few weeks since I've sat through the trot, it's not the greatest. But my lessons are only 45 minutes. Not a ton of time to work on the sitting trot.

Posting just seems really natural.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> Once you get the hang of it, it will be more comfortable for you too, particularly at fast speeds.
> 
> Try a sitting trot on my horse and you will never want to try it a second time :lol:


I would second that. Posting is nice. I'm a western rider. I ride a horse that has a wicked hard trot, and it's a whole lot easier to post his trot than sit. It doesn't score me any points in a show, but hey, it's easier than being bounced around. 

This isn't the case with every horse but you will learn as you move along in this sport that some horses have trots that are difficult if not impossible to sit particularly when you're a beginner - and posting helps with that. You're giving your horse the opportunity to warm up into their smoothest most relaxed gait without your butt and saddle weighing down their back. Your best shot to a decent sitting trot is after a horse has warmed up and smoothed out. 

Plus posting is good for your balance and rhythm and you'll build wicked core, back and leg strength, which is so important in this sport. 

I'm pretty new myself so I can tell you, you'll do exercises and learn techniques that you may initially hate but will be so helpful to know how to do as you progress, and for me posting is one of those skills (not that I do it so fabulously - but I do okay). I could never ride this horse and enjoy it so much if I didn't know how to post.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Corporal said:


> An old cowboy told me many years ago, that a cowboy doesn't trot his horse, he walks and lopes.
> Regarding the US Military, a McClellan saddle has a triangular pommel and is much more conducive to posting AND the jumping than a Western saddle. There have been many riders who do NOT work with cattle or other livestock where you use it and a rope, but have been hurt by that horn. It is as useful for most Western riders as our appendix.


Like bsms said, I think posting the trot in a western saddle is a regional thing. For us, we do the majority of covering country posting the trot.(our smallest meadow is 300 acres and our largest 80,000 acres) The trot is ground covering and easier on the horse to conserve energy for the day than the lope. 
I have noticed that some Texans and Arizona cowboys like to stand in their stirrups at the trot. In areas where the country is smaller sitting the trot seems preferred.

In all my years of riding in a western saddle, and I may jinx myself, I have never injured myself on the horn jumping. But mostly I jump _across _ditches, bogs or slews not _over_ as if jumping poles in an arena. Every once in a while I get a horse that doesn't know how to go through the sage brush and they try to jump through it instead of crashing through and things may get a little exciting..LOL..We look like deer bounding out through the brush  I don't know anything about jumping but I think that may be the difference-across rather than up and over.

I honestly believe that sitting the trot correctly is very difficult and for me I reserve it for training and working in the arena. Outside, covering ground, I post.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't cover near the area that cowchick covers but when I'm covering ground I post a trot( in a wade tree western saddle). My horse can maintain a good paced trot for a long time and really is ( for me and my horse) the prefered gait for ground covering. Really the only time I sit the trot is when I'm working on my self or my horse in the arena or even out and about just to change things up.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If I did not post I would have no organs left 0.o. My mare's trot is horrible and it is POSSIBLE to try and sit it but its not worth it. Sadly her lope is not much better (NO ONE thinks shes a smooth ride and will not ride her twice -_-')


----------

